# Is it possible for shrimp to get Ick



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

Is it possible for my shrimp to get ick? I have to move them to a QT and was unsure if the shrimp can also get it. There won't be any other fish in the QT.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

No it's not possible for them to get or transmit ick.

Cheers,
Chris


----------

